# Guess we're having puppies after all :)



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Well, after I had two stud dogs fall through, I had resigned myself to no puppies this summer. After much hemming and hawing and finding nothing, I took a shot in the dark to try and use a dog I have loved and admired for many years.

As long as we can get the semen here in time (we are using frozen and doing a surgical implant), Ms. Wesson will have babies sired by Fairway's Gordon v Nadelwald HCSs HXCs TC OFA excellent Normal elbows

"Gordy" as he was called, recently passed away (last month) at the age of twelve. He produced two HXCs and several other herding dogs, a number of top agility dogs including the top rated GSD in USDAA competition although only competing 1/2 year, and several excellent nose work dogs (including the only one to score a perfect 100 in the recent Elite level national trial). 

Pictured at age 8









Not going with Maroon 5 for this one (though it will be used). This will be the 90's litter 

Names thus far:
Gonna Make You Sweat
Strike It Up
Pump Up the Volume
You Were Meant For Me
It's Gonna Be Me
This Is How We Do It
I Like To Move It
Boom Boom Boom

NO idea who I'm going to keep, BECAUSE THE 90s WERE AMAZING

Expense tally thus far (excluding showing and everything because then it just gets complicated):

Stud fee: $500
Progesterone testing: $272.10 (presently...may have to test once or twice more)
Shipping semen:
Surgical implant (artificial insemination):


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

That's amazing and interesting  love the theme as well  I'm excited for my well produced GSD puppies


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

This is honestly the outcome I'm happiest with, probably  You get to come to Oregon, be back in time for Wes puppies, AND there will be GORDY PUPPIES if all goes well. All fingers and toes crossed!! As you know, I love, love, love the Fairway dogs. I don't know how closely he and Sumo are related, but Sumo's a nice, nice dog (and an AKC GR CH now!).


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

sending you our best thoughts for success <3


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm glad things are turning for the better! He's a beautiful dog and it sounds like he makes some stellar pups.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh weird. But cool. Is it common practice to save semen from popular stud dogs after they die? That's some straight up sci-fi business.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

chimunga said:


> Oh weird. But cool. Is it common practice to save semen from popular stud dogs after they die? That's some straight up sci-fi business.


Yes... Very common.... And it has a long life as well.....
It allows you to bring a good or great dog back into a line or the breed in general long after he is gone...



Xeph said:


> Well, after I had two stud dogs fall through, I had resigned myself to no puppies this summer. After much hemming and hawing and finding nothing, I took a shot in the dark to try and use a dog I have loved and admired for many years.
> 
> As long as we can get the semen here in time (we are using frozen and doing a surgical implant), Ms. Wesson will have babies sired by Fairway's Gordon v Nadelwald HCSs HXCs TC OFA excellent Normal elbows
> 
> ...


Congrats.... And glad to see you are going with surgical implant. Best way with frozen Semen.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

That is awesome! When will this all be taking place?


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Yes... Very common.... And it has a long life as well.....
> It allows you to bring a good or great dog back into a line or the breed in general long after he is gone...


Super cool.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Strauss was collected at age 8. He just turned 11 two weeks ago. Very common (and smart). Thank the universe for technology. Gordy is a dog I have admired for years and years.

Using older stud dogs can be really great in so many ways. Adding longevity (when the dog has passed and it was of old age), opening up your pedigree, bringing old lines back up front. I REALLY hope she takes.

We ran progesterone yesterday (Wednesday) and will receive results today (Thursday). She will be tested again on Friday, will get results Saturday. Depending on where she is, we may or may not run another progesterone on Monday. Stud fee is being sent on Friday and after I call my repro vet, the semen should be arriving there within the next couple of days. *Hoping* that her numbers will show her to be ready for implantation between May 6th and May 8th. If we were doing a live cover breeding, she would most likely be bred this weekend.


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

Yay, more pretty GSD babies! 

That repro technology is so neat. I first heard about freezing a sample from a dog when I was talking to some friends about their service dog. He was a serious show prospect and had already doing well around 1 year old. After a dog trainer friend did a temperment test and found him perfect for SD work, Breeder sold him to the family on the premise that they get to collect a sample before his neutering.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Chose names for the keeper puppies (I am keeping two this time around). I'm sure the call names will change, but right now they totally kick butt and I like 'em.

Marcato's It's Gonna Be Me (Jon chose this one)
Marcato's This Is How We Do It

Call names of Fade and Finale...no clue which will be which


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh this is really exciting! The last litter turned out lovely (to my completely untrained eyes  ). Will your keeper puppies be male or female this time?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

One of each


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

How exciting  I love following the whole process, and of course the puppy photos.

How does the surgical implant work?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

If you're not squeamish, here's video of an SI being done 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZFKHlPIDQE


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Congrats! I hope the AI works out and you have puppies soon!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

BTW, the non video version of how a surgical implant works is as follows.

Bitch goes in, is anesthetized, a small incision is made in her abdomen. Her uterus is pulled out, checked for any abnormalities (cysts, unusual swelling, etc), and then, using a small needle (like an IV needle), semen is injected into both horns of the uterus. The uterus is then put back through the incision, the bitch is stitched backed up, and voila. You hopefully have a pregnant bitch.

The whole procedure takes about ten minutes.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Xeph said:


> If you're not squeamish, here's video of an SI being done
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZFKHlPIDQE


Never knew they did it that way. That's cool!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

lil_fuzzy said:


> Never knew they did it that way. That's cool!


That is so intriguing, I was a little nervous at first since I've never seen a surgery but after they made the incision I was like wow this is so cool


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The vet used a laser, so there wasn't even any blood. He was great to watch


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Breeding drama has been ridiculous this year. It played out like a soap opera.

Wesson was not bred to ANY of the three original dogs I had wanted to use. Ended up doing a repeat breeding. She'll be 4 weeks along this Sunday.


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh man, so the AI didn't take? 

Glad to hear there are puppies on the way regardless!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The AI never happened. They thawed a sample of the stud dog's semen and it was not viable. Couldn't be shipped.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Xeph said:


> The AI never happened. They thawed a sample of the stud dog's semen and it was not viable. Couldn't be shipped.


That sucks  I can't wait to see the puppies though, Rory and the other puppies are stunning


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Boo! But the last litter was stunning, so I'm sure this one will be as well


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Glad to hear there will be more puppies for us all to drool over!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm just curious why you had to breed her now and couldn't wait for another heat so you could use the stud you want...


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

I think on another thread Xeph talked about how two back to back breedings, a break, and then a third breeding was the way to go, at least for their program. There was pretty solid reasoning behind it, I just don't remember the details


----------



## Paviche (Aug 26, 2011)

Plus Xeph has been planning on repeating the breeding anyway, so it's not like the other 3 didn't work out so she just decided to use Cowboy because it was convenient.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The repeat was going to happen regardless (this fall was likely). I did not want to skip this season and draw out Wesson's breeding career. I was planning on doing a back to back, but it may interfere with other plans, so that's up in the air.

I am trying to get Wesson titled in herding and plan to go to higher levels with her. It will be easier if I can get her breeding career out of the way and get her spayed. Every time she is in season, the risk of pyo and cancer does increase, which is stressful for me. And every time I skip a season the chance of her becoming pregnant reduces as the uterus thins. And every time I stop her training to have a litter, that is 19 weeks (almost 4.5 months) that we are set back in training and trialing.

She's actually going to be doing her HT at 7 weeks pregnant...right at the cut off for strenuous activity. After that, she will not be leaving the house for several weeks because she'll be caring for squeakers.

You wanna talk stress? Have one stud dog after another fall through and try to keep yourself from going mad. It REALLY throws a wrench in your plans and you need to make decisions. They're not always the ones you want to make.

Cowboy being convenient is nice, but that's not why I bred to him again. I have been exceedingly pleased with what the first litter produced, and have many parties interested in the repeat. Now I just have to hope the quality is equal or better (there is always the chance that that will not be the case).


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Neat. I love how open you are about your breeding program.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I have a hard time arguing with this









This is the puppy I repossessed in December, btw. He's now a Best Puppy in Specialty Show winner




































Here's an update picture of dad that I took. He is now a group winner, multiple group placer, best opposite sex winner at Westminster, Best Opposite Sex Futurity and Maturity GCH Stuttgart's Single Action Army v Hammersmith


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks for your answers  makes sense


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Ahhhhh those pictures really make me want a GSD. Well, one of YOUR GSDs, hahaha. Maybe someday! They're so gorgeous!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

You are always welcome to come visit my crew


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

I might just take you up on that! I was sad I wasn't able to get out to the show here in the spring, but I managed to get food poisoning AND fall down a flight of steps and screw up my knee. It was a super fun weekend for me :/

I also think my husband is seriously considering just keeping me wrapped up in bubble wrap...


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Aw man, sorry to hear about your breeding troubles. Although I'm excited to see this lovely repeat breeding.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Week 4


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Allow me to stick my neck out ... since you have the repossessed pup, Would you consider breeding two step-siblings at a later date, or is that too closely related?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I would not breed these siblings together, no. The linebreeding I currently have is as tight as I am willing to go. If I bred two puppies together, it would compound issues such as missing teeth, bloat, and possible cancer.

Inbred litters can and do work, but I am not currently of the mind that such a thing is a good idea at this point in time.
I may change my mind down the line, I may not.

Moto (the repossessed puppy) does not live with me. He was resold once he was healthy enough for a new home. He's a wonderful house pet during the week an a show dog on the weekends


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Xeph said:


> Moto (the repossessed puppy) does not live with me. He was resold once he was healthy enough for a new home. He's a wonderful house pet during the week an a show dog on the weekends


Excuse me if this is a tacky question, but did you resell Moto for his original price? How does that all work?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Resale varies on the circumstances of the dog and the personal feelings of the breeder. He was resold for half his original purchase price, as I could not guarantee his joints (not that you ever really can) due to the treatment he received under the care of the first owner. His resale helped cover further costs of veterinary care, food, supplements, etc.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

hanksimon said:


> Allow me to stick my neck out ... since you have the repossessed pup, Would you consider breeding two step-siblings at a later date, or is that too closely related?


won't these dogs be direct siblings since it's a repeat breeding?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Kayota said:


> won't these dogs be direct siblings since it's a repeat breeding?


Yes, they will have the same pedigree as the first litter.


----------



## Galathiel (Apr 11, 2012)

I love a dark GSD (as you know, I've always liked your Wesson), but I think I went overboard when I got a solid black! (not what I intended). Of course he's 75/25 DDR/WGWL and a whole different kettle of fish than any GSD I've had. 

I love the look of the stud you used and obviously the breeding was a great success as you got a fine litter of puppies last time. I hope the next litter does at least as well, if not better. I would love to have another GSD at some point (Varik just turned 2), but I think my husband would have a stroke. Varik is a full time job by himself right now (still!). . . maybe when he's 4 or 5 'grin'. Sad that you may not have puppies then .. I sure would be tempted.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I would LOVE to have a puppy from you someday your GSDs are just stunning and I can't say that enough  seriously


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

kcomstoc said:


> I would LOVE to have a puppy from you someday your GSDs are just stunning and I can't say that enough  seriously


SAME. they're on the list...


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Beautiful dogs for sure


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

5.5 weeks in  Less than a month to go.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Do you think she is showing more/faster this time around? Will you have an x-ray to see how many puppers? I'm just full of questions today.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

X ray is scheduled for June 26  She is due July 6. She is showing at the same rate, which is quickly....which means we probably have a huge litter again (come ON Wes -_-).

First picture is from first pregnancy, second is current. I took the second photo at 5.5 weeks, a little behind due to the futurity


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Xeph said:


> X ray is scheduled for June 26  She is due July 6. She is showing at the same rate, which is quickly....which means we probably have a huge litter again (come ON Wes -_-).


How is your puppy list going? Do you have spots filled for your pups?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I have approximately 4 people on the list right now, two of which are show homes, one a service dog home, one a pet home. Pounding the pavement from now until it's time for babies to go home to make sure everybody is placed appropriately


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Xeph said:


> I have approximately 4 people on the list right now, two of which are show homes, one a service dog home, one a pet home. Pounding the pavement from now until it's time for babies to go home to make sure everybody is placed appropriately


Do GSDs make good service dogs? 

DO you have a preference for the type of homes your dogs go to? Or do you just like finding the right fit dog to dog. I'm sure if they go to show homes, you see them more.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Do GSDs make good service dogs?


Absolutely, but they can be more difficult to place because they are not like Labradors. They don't instantly warm up to everybody. They attach and bond to a person very quickly, and while they can and do form new bonds, every time they get a new handler, it gets a little more difficult. They are meant to be one person dogs. Programs tend to stick with sporters because of their open and affable temperaments,



> DO you have a preference for the type of homes your dogs go to? Or do you just like finding the right fit dog to dog. I'm sure if they go to show homes, you see them more.


As far as I am concerned, the right home is the one that will treat the dog as it should be treated. That is not always a show home. I will sell a show prospect puppy to a pet home before I'll let it sit and rot at my house out of selfishness. But that doesn't mean just any old pet home gets a dog, either.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Xeph said:


> Absolutely, but they can be more difficult to place because they are not like Labradors. They don't instantly warm up to everybody. They attach and bond to a person very quickly, and while they can and do form new bonds, every time they get a new handler, it gets a little more difficult. They are meant to be one person dogs. Programs tend to stick with sporters because of their open and affable temperaments,


I always just kinda assumed they wouldn't make good service dogs because they're too smart and inquisitive. How do you control that nature in them?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Intelligence is wholly necessary in service work, especially when it comes to intelligent disobedience. You control their curiosity the same way as with everything else....training and stimulation. The washout rate for service dogs in general is fairly high, and not just any dog can do it. It is why my last three prospects washed out.


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

Xeph said:


> Intelligence is wholly necessary in service work, especially when it comes to intelligent disobedience. You control their curiosity the same way as with everything else....training and stimulation. The washout rate for service dogs in general is fairly high, and not just any dog can do it. It is why my last three prospects washed out.


Reminds me of the adolescent ptsd service dog I know. The trainer has made the dog only work with his teenage handler so they can bond as closely as possible. The dog is extremely naughty around the rest of his family but the second he speaks or comes over, the dog obeys.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Anybody should be able to handle the dog for basic things (my husband can load and unload my dog, brush him, etc), but overall, yes, task work and general bonding should be between dog and handler. I can tell you one thing for sure. I don't want a friggin dumb dog leading me around in harness.

"Hey let's cross the street!" *too fatigued to register oncoming traffic*
*dumb dog* "YES! LET'S!!!!"
*intelligent dog* "You're going to get us both killed you blooming idiot!" *body blocks*


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh how I wish that you weren't all the way across the country Xeph. I would so love to buy one of your pups.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Puppies can be shipped. Happens all the time


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Puppies can be shipped. Happens all the time


Yep, but I would worry shipping one all the way to the Seattle area. Oh so tempting though. Am I being overly cautious?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Some would say yes, some would say no. It's all personal preference.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Max and Me said:


> Yep, but I would worry shipping one all the way to the Seattle area. Oh so tempting though. Am I being overly cautious?


it's good to be cautious... the airlines have new guidelines in place for pets then they use to and have their own section that deals only with tracking the pets during their flight.. (can accidents happen yes and they do) I was very uncomfortable with the idea of flying across the states. An experienced breeder knows how to make the best arrangements and stays until the pup is loaded and flight has taken off .. 3 of my guys were shipped, Am happy to have the expanded option to find the best breeder for what I am looking for then only what is local..


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

She's huge. Dear lord don't let there be as many puppies as it looks like in there. She still has three weeks to go!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Is it me or does she look bigger than last time she was pregnant?! 

Oh oh! I'm gonna be the first one to start guessing: 12 pups! 5 females, 7 males.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

She's bigger. This is how she looked at 8 weeks last time -_-

People are telling me a bitch looking larger isn't unusual after their first litter. I am not hopeful lol

I just wanna be able to place 'em all


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Xeph said:


> She's bigger. This is how she looked at 8 weeks last time -_-
> 
> People are telling me a bitch looking larger isn't unusual after their first litter. I am not hopeful lol
> 
> I just wanna be able to place 'em all


If I was financially stable right now I would take one in a heartbeat  I would guess a litter of 9: 3 females and 6 males


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Start guessing more girls! I NEED MORE GIRLS!!! lol Last time was 7 dogs 2 bitches and I do NOT want a repeat of that!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Start guessing more girls! I NEED MORE GIRLS!!! lol Last time was 7 dogs 2 bitches and I do NOT want a repeat of that!


It was the year of the boys, Hatters litter was 4 boys and 1 girl. And Dan's (he is an Engie baby) was 4 boys.

Wes is definitely bigger. Lol. I will guess 11, 6 girls 5 boys.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

My guess: 11 puppies as well! 8 girls, 3 boys.

Can't wait to see!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

eleven dogs: 6 girls, one boy

I'd suck as a GSD owner but they are beautiful!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

^^That makes 7, Marie! Haha! I'd be ok with seven!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Xeph said:


> ^^That makes 7, Marie! Haha! I'd be ok with seven!


omg. I can't type or something apparently! I'd said I'd such as a gsd owner...they're smarter than me for sure! We returned the foster to adopt sheltie we had today & I'm distracted. Seven, eleven...!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

10 puppies: 6 girls and 4 boys


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

We have our HT this weekend...I hope she can still walk to do it!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> We have our HT this weekend...I hope she can still walk to do it!


Well she can waddle lol.


----------



## Paviche (Aug 26, 2011)

I am going to be so envious of all of your puppy people (again!) <3

I'll guess 7 boys and 3 girls.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Just noticed my pups will be born about a week after your pups are born.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

YAAAAAAAY MOAR PUPPIES! Seriously, since getting Sterling, it's like I'm now obsessed. Already told the BF I want a red female next so I can have my "Erza". Thanks guys! I am now one of ya'll! Can't have just one dog at a time - can.not.do.!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

10 dogs
• 7 Boys
• 3 Girls


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol Xeph everyone seems to want you to have a lot of boys.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll guess 11: 8 girls and 3 boys.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

12 boys and 18 girls.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras said:


> 12 boys and 18 girls.


Is she a GSD or a guppy?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Right now, imma say guppy lol


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

sassafras said:


> 12 boys and 18 girls.


LOL!! Like the guppy comment below me!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Wesson has milk! Worked her on sheep this morning, will be leaving tonight to get to the trial on time.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Good luck at the trial.

My guess is that Wesson will have 5 girls and 4 boys.


----------



## Ilovedogs56 (Apr 12, 2015)

You're an AMAZING breeder! I might just have to come talk to you one day. You're right near my area too! :wink:


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Max and Me said:


> Good luck at the trial.
> 
> My guess is that Wesson will have 5 girls and 4 boys.


Got our first HT leg today!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Got our first HT leg today!


Awesome, yeah Wes!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

6 girls 5 boys.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Got our first HT leg today!


Congratulations!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

We completed our HT on the 24th! Seven weeks pregnant and she rocked it out!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Xeph said:


> We completed our HT on the 24th! Seven weeks pregnant and she rocked it out!


Yep, your dogs are amazing - just like you.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Congrats on the HT! You guys are an amazing team.

9 pups: 6 girls, 3 boys... just to jump into the guessing game


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I can feel the little beasties moving in there! Still so creepy!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Awww she's getting so big!! 

5 Girls, 3 Boys.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Three puppies have names!

Marcato's Communique "Wicked"
Marcato's Brothers in Arms "Reveille"
Marcato's Boom Like That, call name undecided


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Three puppies have names!
> 
> Marcato's Communique "Wicked"
> Marcato's Brothers in Arms "Reveille"
> Marcato's Boom Like That, call name undecided


Which one is yours?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

None. Not keeping anything this time. Show puppies will go on co-own, but nothing staying here.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

9 puppies, all boys.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Better not be -_-


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Xeph said:


> Better not be -_-


Just curious. How does a female GSDs temperament differ from a males?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*Shrugs* I don't think it does. It's a matter of perception and preference.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

So do you just want girls because people on your waiting list want them?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I want girls because I only got two last time, and I want more breeding options.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Xeph said:


> None. Not keeping anything this time. Show puppies will go on co-own, but nothing staying here.


Boo.  I thought you were planning to keep a male for some reason?


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Hmmm... I'm guessing 5 girls and 3 boys! Can't wait to see new puppies!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Boo.  I thought you were planning to keep a male for some reason?


I considered it, for service.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> I considered it, for service.


That makes sense, what made you change your mind?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The likelihood that I would be too biased to wash the dog if he was unsuitable


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Xeph said:


> The likelihood that I would be too biased to wash the dog if he was unsuitable


That makes perfect sense, I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Wesson has gained almost 20 lbs! Will share the x ray when I get home! Saw 8, expect 9! Mikasa's OFA prelims also look great!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I didn't want to resize the photo because it would be too hard to count babies, so here's a link!

http://i.imgur.com/xNwgaah.jpg?1


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I think I see 10 - I see 9 for sure.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Is it best to count skulls or spines? I think I see 10!

Congratulations! I'm excited for Marcato litter #2!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Count whatever you can! There's a mess of spines in the middle LOL


----------



## SirviRavenWind (Dec 1, 2014)

I count 10, congrats!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Universe help me, lol

The parents have many great accolades, so it shouldn't be too hard to finish filling my list  Can't believe she's due next week.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Get. Them. Out.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

That's a nice furry balloon ya got there.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

My Goodyear Blimp


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

oh my xeph was just checking this thread. Keep sharp objects away from that big balloon belly


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

They've been moving around in there . Hope we don't have more than ten! She only has ten nipples


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Poor girlie. I bet that she is miserable.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

She is mostly trying to find cool places to rest. She's hot (not surprising).


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Can you just imagine trying to sleep or rest with all of those puppies wiggling inside you?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*shudders* Yuck!

She's a good mama, though


----------



## Ilovedogs56 (Apr 12, 2015)

Come on balloon! Pop those puppies out!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Awe poor Wes. BB is in the same boat, very uncomfortable and she still has a ways to go. Need to take a pic as she has grown a LOT since we left for shows last Wednesday.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Ilovedogs56 said:


> Come on balloon! Pop those puppies out!


Still too early


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm late to the game but congrats and hoping you get all the girls you want.

Momma is so sweet with her huge belly.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow Wes! You got blimpy! Lol. She's so cute though. Bet she'll be happy once this litter is born.


----------



## pet_heaven (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm late but congrats


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Still too early


When is she expected to be due?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

July 6th


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Exciting!! That's so soon!!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

lol she makes a cute chunky monkey lol .....


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Well, my balloon has started deflating! I am across the country in Oregon and Wes decided to pop a week early!!

Husband came home from work and found a squeaker waiting for him! First puppy is apparently a bitch, 10.5 oz, and a healthy screamer!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

No way! Congrats!  Wes defied her due date lol


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Hope all goes well and you arrive home to a houseful of bitches.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Thus far we have two boys. Hubby misidentified the first (he's never done this, he gets lots of leeway).

Boy #2 is a BIG FATTY at 1 lb 2.9 oz!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Awe squeakers. 1 lb at birth, wow that is big. Hope all is going well.


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Congratulations on the arrival of your first girl, Xeph, but it must be killing you, not being able to be there! Glad your husband will be on site for the download of the rest of Momma Wes' crew. I hope he is able to get you a video hook-up along with his play by play. Here's to a smooth delivery of all!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yikes! And poor thing if she really has 10 in there at 1 lb each! That's more than most human babies weigh, LOL. Hope it all goes well!


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

How exciting. I hope that all goes well. When do you go home?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I return on the 4th of July


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

Good luck to Wesson and your husband! Your dogs and puppies re all really cool.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Any more squeakers yet?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Nope, not yet


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Web cam!
http://ustream.tv/channel/xepherya?...&utm_medium=social&utm_content=20150630153907


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

Mommy Wes and her squeakers are so cute... 

It's strangely mesmerising.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Xeph said:


> Web cam!
> http://ustream.tv/channel/xepherya?...&utm_medium=social&utm_content=20150630153907


Well I know what I'm doing for the rest of the evening! Puppy stalking!


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Cute little squeakers.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Still just two squeakers huh.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

It'll probably take all night


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

The stork had to go get the rest. lol


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol strong little squeakers. Looks like they want food but they are on the wrong side lol, try to push under Wes.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

wow, early puppies!


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh my goodness, that big guy is too cute! As my mum would say, he's a _hunt_!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Pup 3 and 4 are here


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Three boys and just the one girl so far! The rest better be girls.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Pup 5 is here, it's a girl.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

And so is pup six! Three boys, three girls so far.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Crantastic said:


> And so is pup six! Three boys, three girls so far.


Cool I missed pup 6, cause my phone died lol.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Going with Black Lagoon for litter call names 

Girls thus far: Revy, Eda, and Sawyer
Boys thus far: Dutch, Rock, and Bennie


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

If a FB friend would like to save and upload pictures, I don't object to that


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I just saw puppy #7 be born a few minutes ago....no idea what sex though. Congrats!!!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Cool, Xeph, I grabbed the one with six pups in it:


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

MrsBoats said:


> I just saw puppy #7 be born a few minutes ago....no idea what sex though. Congrats!!!


I only saw 6 pups before the 5th one crawled away. I have the live stream on now. Were did 7 go?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

MrsBoats said:


> I just saw puppy #7 be born a few minutes ago....no idea what sex though. Congrats!!!


She only has six right now.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Love the name Bennie!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

congratulations They look good even if they did come earlier than what was expected.


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Ohhh geez. Wow! It's happening!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow! Glad to hear things are going smoothly. Xeph, best welcome home gift ever? Hahaa 
And geez, can't believe it's been a year since the last litter. I'm feeling deja vu...


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Does anyone know how many puppies there are now?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Number seven has arrived safely! ANOTHER BITCH!!!!

Welcome to the world, Ms Balalaika


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Yay! I still say there will be 5 girls and 4 boys.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

#8 was unfortunately stillborn


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Xeph said:


> #8 was unfortunately stillborn


Awww....sorry to hear that


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

She had a ninth that was also unfortunately stillborn. Valiant efforts were made to get the puppy started, but it was fruitless.

That said, I believe we are done and I am supremely grateful for the seven strong, beautiful, active babies I have. We ended up with 3 dogs and 4 bitches 

1-bitch 10.5 oz 'Revy'
2-dog 1 lb 2.9 oz 'Dutch'
3-dog 1 lb 0.06 oz 'Rock'
4-dog 1 lb 2.5 oz 'Benny'
5-bitch 1 lb 0.5 oz 'Eda'
6-bitch 1 lb 0.25 oz 'Sawyer'
7-bitch 1 lb 1.0 oz 'Balalaika'


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

More girls than boys, your wish came true.  Congrats with the puppies. 

Any idea why the last two were stillborn? Were they stuck in the birth channel too long or something?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I think Wes just got too tired and they were in there too long. The stillborns were a dog and a bitch. I almost didn't ask sexes, but I couldn't let them be buried nameless.

Chang and Shenhua, my favorite secondary characters, and babies I hold close to my heart.

Though two did not make it, the overall gender count was 5 bitches and 4 dogs.

This also shows no two whelpings are the same. There were still 9 puppies, but the length of whelping time was different (much longer) and not everybody made it


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations on the litter - yay girls! I'm looking forward to watching them grow.

So sorry about the loss of two little ones.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats on the puppies! They are too cute as always


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm sorry that 2 were stillborn  poor puppies, congrats on all the puppies that made it. Wow 9 puppies twice in a row, gonna have your hands full for awhile but you already know what it's like with 9 puppies so with 7 puppies it should be easier *though I know the experience might be a little different because it's a different litter*


----------



## Boleyn (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats to you and Wesson, she is such a beautiful mama and I can't wait to watch another litter grow (virtually). <3


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Congratulations on the litter and getting more girls this time. I am sorry about the puppies who didn't make it.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Congratulations on the litter.

RIP little Chang and Shenhua.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Congrats on the litter and congrats on so many girls!

I'm so sorry to hear about the pups that didn't make it.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Congratulations on the birth of 7 healthy puppies. So sorry to hear the last 2 didn't make it


----------



## SirviRavenWind (Dec 1, 2014)

Congratulations on the litter they are in good hands, my sympathies for the two that did not make it.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Yay girlies!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Thank you for all the kind words. Neither puppy ever started breathing, which actually makes their loss easier. Once they are breathing, you form a stronger attachment, and if they fade after that, it is much harder.

I still have seven strong, active *angry* babies to cuddle when I get home. My little Black Lagoon crew


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Just wanted to add my *congrats* Xeph! Been following the thread but wasn't expecting pups this soon...nobody was, apparently! :O 

Can't wait to see more Wesson babies! Sorry about the two that didn't make it, though.  

<yay...puppiiiiiiies!!>


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Pictures?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Revy









Dutch and Revy


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Revy









Dutch









Rock









Benny









Eda









Sawyer









Balalaika


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I want to go on the record of me wanting Dutch or Revy  they are all adorable of course congrats again


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

> Dutch and Revy


Wow, Dutch is HUGE! Especially in comparison with Revy.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Everybody but Revy came out at over a pound at birth. Revy is actually normal sized (no joke). The others are friggin GIANTS and very consistent in size (as seen in the other photos).


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Dam Xeph, you have some porkers lol. I like Balalaika, those little white toes too cute.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I want to kiss their noses


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

The last litter from the same pairing was pretty normal in size, right? I wonder why these ones turned out huge.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

They are all beautiful. Cute little squishy puppies, well I guess not so little.


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

TOO CUTE. Congrats, Xeph, on your litter. Showed my mom the pictures and she wants to snuggle them lol.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

No she doesn't. They're a week old tomorrow and are gaining control of their own bathroom faculties. Sawyer totally crapped on me today


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> No she doesn't. They're a week old tomorrow and are gaining control of their own bathroom faculties. Sawyer totally crapped on me today


Lol too funny.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats on another beautiful litter!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

They are a week old today and SO FAT! Good god! I will be taking week 1 weights, new pictures, and Mama Wes will get a much needed bath and blow out so she can have her picture taken too 

She's presently eating seven pounds of meat a day to keep up with the demand of feeding the lard bellies


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Holy cow! Mama Wes knows how to grow some healthy pups then, eh?  Haha. They're adorable little porkers.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Revy - 1 lb 1.4 oz at one week of age









Dutch - 2 lbs 2.45 oz at one week of age









Rock - 1 lb 14 oz at one week of age









Benny - 2 lbs 2.3 oz at one week of age









Eda - 1 lb 11.3 oz at one week of age









Sawyer - 1 lb 10.8 oz at one week of age









Balalaika - 1 lb 14.4 oz at one week of age









Wesson, one week post whelp and freshly bathed (desperately needed).


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Aww look at them. Love the pics of the pups under Wes's chin.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Cannot believe how huge they are. It's no wonder she had 'em early. If she had had them on her due date, it would have been a c section for sure. No way would they have fit.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Each and every one of them is adorable. I also like the pics of them under Wes's chin.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Cannot believe how huge they are. It's no wonder she had 'em early. If she had had them on her due date, it would have been a c section for sure. No way would they have fit.


I know, they look older than a week old. Poor Wes


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Xeph said:


>


She looks so pleased with herself! Her pups are gorgeous and Wes still looks fab.



Xeph said:


> Cannot believe how huge they are. It's no wonder she had 'em early. If she had had them on her due date, it would have been a c section for sure. No way would they have fit.


I'm going to preface this question by stating that I know absolutely nothing about babies and pregnancy (except how to prevent both  ). Would the pups have gotten this big if they were still in the womb? Is the growth rate the same pre- and post-birth?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

That is an excellent question that I do not know the answer to!

I will ask in my repro group


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

They're huge! With the size of the pups, have you reconsidered keeping a male as a SD prospect at all? I'm just wondering if it would be possible to have an objective third party help you to evaluate them to help counteract your fears of being to biased to be objective. Would be so cool to be able to breed your own SD.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm curious how this letter's weights compares to your first litter's. I searched the old thread and found the birth weights but didn't see the 1 week weights. I'm also curious as to why the size of these pups is larger. Is it just that they are little pigs? My GSD is 25 inches at the shoulder which is the upper limits of the breed standard but i find it to be a nice size.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Adding to the congratulations and the list of questions ....

I assume just because they came out larger than normal, doesn't necessarily mean they will grow larger than normal?


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

They are soooo sweet! Congratulations


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Canyx said:


> Adding to the congratulations and the list of questions ....
> 
> I assume just because they came out larger than normal, doesn't necessarily mean they will grow larger than normal?


Ra's litter were all 1lb at birth never ever seen puppies that big before or in the lines... they all grew up over 100lbs which had never been produced in the lines.. and it was an out cross breeding between two lines, my breeder had done many times in her kennel to never of expected a change in the pups. will be interesting to see the out come of these pups.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Got an answer from my repro group 

The puppies would have continued to grow, but not at the same rate. They would be limited by space in the uterus.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Got an answer from my repro group
> 
> The puppies would have continued to grow, but not at the same rate. They would be limited by space in the uterus.


Thanks for following up! That answer makes sense.

Gosh, I love your dogs.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Xeph said:


> Got an answer from my repro group
> 
> The puppies would have continued to grow, but not at the same rate. They would be limited by space in the uterus.


 So they're going to be bigger than they would have been?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Not necessarily  Growth rate in and out of the womb is different. Right now they're just fat, healthy babies. We'll have to wait and see how they look down the road ^_^

Regardless, these puppies are still not going to be 100+ lbs or anything like that. They may be on the larger side, they may not, but they are unlikely to be giants.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Dutch and Benny









Rock, Benny, and Dutch









Eda, Balalaika, Sawyer, and Revy









Balalaika









Rock went on a bender









And then passed out on his mother









They're holding hands!









Sawyer









Rock


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Beautiful Tubbies   <3 nice heads... Happy for your success everyone healthy and happy and well fed...


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I thought the heads from the first litter were nice. These are *stellar*. Got more bone this time as well.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Any going to show homes yet? 

They got nice angles their rears as well. And yeah the amount of bone is awesome.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

2 are going to serious show homes, one is going to an agility home where they would also like to try conformation


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> 2 are going to serious show homes, one is going to an agility home where they would also like to try conformation


Awesome.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Xeph said:


> 2 are going to serious show homes, one is going to an agility home where they would also like to try conformation


I hope that we do you proud.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

If you love him, that's more than enough for me


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Xeph said:


> If you love him, that's more than enough for me


I am already head over heels gooney over him and I don't even know which one he is. lol My friends have seen every picture and I have a teething toy arriving on Monday. Im not excited or anything. lol


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Cool another Marcato shepherd owner on DF.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Cool another Marcato shepherd owner on DF.


How fun. Do you have or are you getting one of Xeph's pups?


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Xeph said:


> If you love him, that's more than enough for me


His "grammy" just bought him a couple of new toys. This will be one loved pup.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

NyxForge owns a brother from the last litter


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Max and Me said:


> How fun. Do you have or are you getting one of Xeph's pups?


Oh no, I was referring to Mikasa, and NyxForge's boy Rory.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Since she outed herself, Max and Me is indeed getting one of these squeakers ^_^

One of the boys will be her "Reveille."


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Congrats on the litter Xeph and congrats Max and Me on the new future pup!


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Xeph said:


> Since she outed herself, Max and Me is indeed getting one of these squeakers ^_^
> 
> One of the boys will be her "Reveille."


Oh yay! So exciting!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

YAY!! another DF member getting one of Xeph's puppies  congrats


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I see Dad got a Grp 1 in Ohio yesterday. Pretty cool.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

That is his second or third this year. All owner handled


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> That is his second or third this year. All owner handled


According to infodog it is his second, unless he got one at a Rau or other show.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Stupid question alert:

How can you tell anything about the head and tail (rear) shape yet? They just look like furry (and extremely cute) Bratwurst to me!  

And, is there a weight limit that would disqualify them from showing....if they do grow into giants?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

BellaPup said:


> Stupid question alert:
> 
> How can you tell anything about the head and tail (rear) shape yet? They just look like furry (and extremely cute) Bratwurst to me!
> 
> And, is there a weight limit that would disqualify them from showing....if they do grow into giants?


The only answer I have for you is "experience." I know it's lame, but that's all it is. You learn to see it (and feel it) 

There is no height or weight DQ in AKC. I do not think they'll really be giants, they're just big babies right now 

Eyes have opened, ears are close behind, and they've started trying to walk! They are *terrible* at it, but they're trying!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

A friend came over yesterday and took a bunch of pictures 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157655566350428/


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Xeph said:


> A friend came over yesterday and took a bunch of pictures
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157655566350428/


It's not working for me.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Max and Me said:


> It's not working for me.


Link's not working, Xeph


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I am judging 4H this morning. Will fix when I get home. Sit tight, guys


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Does it work now?


----------



## SirviRavenWind (Dec 1, 2014)

they are amazing (yes the link works not)


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Link works! Those are some wonderful photos!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

wonderful pictures!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Dutch climbed out of the box today.

Crap.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Stunning litter !!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Dutch climbed out of the box today.
> 
> Crap.


Lol, he wanted out.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

He wanted his mother to feed him


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> He wanted his mother to feed him


 Lol. Is Wes shutting down the milk bar?


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

_eeeeeeeeee_ CUTE!! They're so big, the almost look like full-grown pugs  

I think I like Red and Teal best so far :becky: Purple is super-cute, too...but (s)he's always hiding under the shelf


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

They are the cutest! I like how orange and purple collars always seem to be lying on top of someone else.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

OMG I'm going to die they are so cute.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

They are getting so big! I wouldn't have believed they were 2 weeks old, seriously. They're huge.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Three weeks tomorrow!! And MASSIVE! They make their first trip downstairs tomorrow!

They can officially see and hear now. They respond when the door to their room opens or closes, and when they see me, they come to say hi. Big Fat Benny is usually the first to notice  They play with each other and have started to growl. Today I witnessed Miss Eda wagging her tail! A REAL wag!

Once I get the downstairs cleaned up and set for the babies, they will meet Mikasa and big brother Soul


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

They are doing more than just laying around twitching now, so here are a couple videos! They will experience their first mush meal tomorrow   

https://www.facebook.com/marcatoshepherds/videos/10155871273000607/?l=7488409513544892570

https://www.facebook.com/marcatoshepherds/videos/10155871373515607/?l=1188476025943663361


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Too cute. Was that Rock in the first video airing his grievances and Eda in the second?


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I can't view the videos


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Max and Me, you are correct xD

Kc, I will see what I can do about the videos.

In the meantime, prepare yourself for mush puppy pictures later today!

There was a ton of yelling going on in the whelping room this morning.
Went in to check it out and found Revy, Dutch, and Eda had escaped the box.

Time to put the door on!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Max and Me, you are correct xD
> 
> Kc, I will see what I can do about the videos.
> 
> ...


Lol the little escapees did not know what to do when they got out, plan was not thought all the way through lol. Yeah the door to my box will probably need to be put on sooner than I normally do it, I swear my pups are monkeys not dogs. Two have already propped themselves up on the pig rails, and most of the rest use momma as a stepping stool.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Mush pictures!!



























































































The big wet spot is NOT urine. The puppies got really hot during a horribly muggy weekend, and I had to introduce ice packs to cool them down. One of them burst -_-


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Revy









Dutch









Rock









Benny









Eda









Sawyer









Balalaika


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

awww they look like little bears


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

They're gorgeous, Xeph.....about 2 wks now?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Aww look at the little bears, so cute.

They have to be 3 going on 4 weeks, because they were born about a week and a half to 2 weeks before my puppies were, and my guys will be 2 weeks on Mon.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

They look like little bears! Weren't they JUST born?! Geepers - STOP GROWING!!!! So cute


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

They will be 4 weeks on Tuesday


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

oh, wow....I didn't think it had been that long....my last bunch are now 5 1/2 mo.....everybody is loving them....I have one home right now cuz his owner and family are in Israel

but your babies are soooo sweet looking


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

gorgeous !!!!!


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Each and every one of them is adorable.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I will start seriously assessing puppies in about 3 weeks


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful pups! I would pick Dutch or Balalaika right now. Of course that could change by tomorrow! I can not believe the size of them.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

They start two meals a day today! Big pigs! Mama Wes has started blowing coat and will look like crap in te next 8 weeks, lol


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh my goodness they look so cuddly. How does raising them compare to raising the last litter?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

They're pretty similar, honestly. A little dirtier than the last bunch somehow. Much larger. They HATE the heat.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Wesson is a terrible mother.

She stole her kids' hedgehog


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Wesson is a terrible mother.
> 
> She stole her kids' hedgehog


Maybe they did something she didn't like and she's using negative punishment to train them better ways to behave. Also, she's so pretty.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol Wes. I fully expect BB to do the same.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG that face lol adorable momma picture


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'm going to amend my earlier statement about this litter being equal to the last.

In some ways, they are harder. Since we had two losses during the whelping, I worry more about their condition, and am constantly making sure they are ok. There was one puppy I was worried about (Sawyer) even though she is completely fine.

This litter seems to have been easier on Wesson in terms of urine burns and pressure sores. She does not have severe burns on her lips this time, no giant cluster of pressure sores on her elbows, had one tiny one on one of her thighs. Only two tiiiiiny blisters on mammary glands where puppies sucked incorrectly, but no bad nipple blisters like last time. She is in overall great shape.

She was ready to kick these guys to the curb at 3 weeks, just like last time, but still has to intermittently nurse while they work their way up to three square meals a day. Her food has been cut almost in half to start the process of drying her up. She's taken to this just fine and without real notice. We'll be doing a field run in the next couple weeks because I know she's going to want to get out and away from the house at this point.

Here's Mama Wes with her brood. They're four weeks old today! Baths, outside time, and stack pics today!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Puppies are so big  

And great to read Wesson's doing better this time around. Maybe the third litter will really be a breeze.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Did you know that 4 week old puppies could get post bath zoomies? I didn't. Balalaika was tearing around the expen after her bath and I was just *dying* OMG

They were absolutely marvelous for their first bath! Better than the first litter was! Minimal screaming, very quiet for drying after the first minute or so.

Big Fat Benny thinks I can go DIAF, though.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Revy


















Dutch


















Rock


















Benny


















Eda


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Sawyer


















Balalaika


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Sawyer looks really short backed compared to the others. I really like Benny, Rock, and Balalaika.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

They look great  Out of curiosity, are there any puppies that look better than the others structurally? And if so, how can you tell?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

She (Sawyer) is short backed, but considering her mother, it's nice to see.

Dutch, Benny, and Revy are my picks right now. I like Laika's general proportions, however, she lacks angles, and these lines tend to lose rear, not gain it.

I will be keeping an eye on Sawyer, as I very much like how she is put together. Her hair just hides a lot of her (like Meep's did). 

All the boys are nice right now, and should be able to be shown as long as they have both testicles.

I love Eda's type, but she's a mile long. Whether or not she's a show prospect will depend partially on how her topline looks in motion.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

lil_fuzzy said:


> They look great  Out of curiosity, are there any puppies that look better than the others structurally? And if so, how can you tell?


I'm sure y'all are tired of hearing it, but the short answer is still just experience. I sit and I watch them move, watch them play, feel their bones when I pick them up. I measure angles with my fingers.

I have developed an eye over time. I can see that Eda is too long through the back and Sawyer is too short. Balalaika is beautifully proportioned and nicely balanced but lacks angulation, and Dutch and Benny have best overall quality. Revy is feminine with lovely type, but small. Proportionate for her size, but fine boned and slight compared to her siblings.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I like Dutch


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

nice !!!! can you do a refresher comparison of the two litters at the current age.. love to see the difference if there is one.. I liked the first litter and I really love how this one is growing...

pss adding... Benny really catches my eye....


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

They are all lovely but I can't decide which I like more, Dutch or Benny. Dutch has such a lovely head but there is a serenity in Benny's eyes that speaks to my heart.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Revy has such a peaceful expression. Love her.



Max and Me said:


> They are all lovely but I can't decide which I like more, Dutch or Benny. Dutch has such a lovely head but there is a serenity in Benny's eyes that speaks to my heart.


Benny looks like a wise, old soul.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

they're growing into beautiful dogs!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

It's really interesting to hear your thoughts on their build! I like Dutch and Benny best. I have to wonder though, Benny has a lot of white on his chest. Color changes as they grow, and I know from your previous litter just how much they change  Will Benny end up with too much white on his chest?


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I would like to know how you keep pups that young so calm! =)~

They are all gorgeous. I'll take Balalaika off your hands - I love her face with the pouty little eyebrows


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I have to wonder though, Benny has a lot of white on his chest


He does, and I hate it, but it is unlikely to get much smaller. That said, it is not faulted, and if he grows up and looks breedworthy, we just have to take him to something without a ton of white 

Looking at the pictures between this litter and the first, this litter is lower stationed (less leg) than the others. Obviously larger, more bone, better heads. Got one puppy that is a train (Eda), but otherwise compact and short backed. Feet still look very nice, even for the age. Pasterns are not as nice on a couple puppies (that is from the sire). Definitely got a wider array of patterning in the black and tans. Balalaika and Rock very much look like their father. I did get a couple of bi colors. Overall angles are still beautiful. Balalaika is too straight for me, but we'll have to watch and see what happens. 

I am very very happy so far. I will be starting to think about placements in about two weeks.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Not that I know anything about GS, but I really love Rock.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

This may interest you guys. Head shots of Benny (left) and Ouzo (right). Benny is 5 weeks old in his photo, Ouzo...is 8 weeks. SURPRISE!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Xeph said:


> This may interest you guys. Head shots of Benny (left) and Ouzo (right). Benny is 5 weeks old in his photo, Ouzo...is 8 weeks. SURPRISE!


Benny's a tank! 

Since you don't seem to mind answering questions... Why do breeders look like they're strangling their puppies in pictures? I know they're not, but the hand placement looks that way. Is it just to keep their heads up and straight?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

My hands are wrapped around the puppies shoulders and over the front of the chest. My pointer fingers are under their chins to keep their heads up and forward 

It does look like they're being strangled, but their little heads are just resting on fingers ^_^


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Holy tanks! They are coming along nicely. I love Laika's structure - I know nothing for show quality and whatnot, but she looks like a strong healthy pup and *for me* that would be my pick, I think.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

They're all strong and healthy  She's probably going to pull a Moto and her rear is going to come in later. I do prefer to see puppies that are slightly overangulated at this age, as rear tends to go away, not show up, but it depends.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I didn't mean to imply they aren't all strong and healthy, sorry if that's how my comment reads. 

They are all gorgeous regardless, and I love that you share so much with us!!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Xeph said:


> This may interest you guys. Head shots of Benny (left) and Ouzo (right). Benny is 5 weeks old in his photo, Ouzo...is 8 weeks. SURPRISE!


Always interesting to see how the full gene spectrum falls into place re doing a same pairing.. will be fun to see how this litter continues to grow out... it's priceless having a bitch and sire able to give back to their pups the best of what they are.. I really like them...


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

BostonBullMama said:


> I didn't mean to imply they aren't all strong and healthy, sorry if that's how my comment reads.
> 
> They are all gorgeous regardless, and I love that you share so much with us!!


I know what you meant ^_^


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

PatriciafromCO said:


> Always interesting to see how the full gene spectrum falls into place re doing a same pairing.. will be fun to see how this litter continues to grow out... it's priceless having a bitch and sire able to give back to their pups the best of what they are.. I really like them...


Thank you very much. Mom and dad have done exactly what they should as producers. They produce better than what they are (as a whole). Wesson has proved invaluable as a brood bitch. We will see if there will be one more litter out of her. Regardless of whether there is or not, it will be our last until approximately 2017


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

A picture of my setup this time around.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

They are growing up BEAUTIFULLY! 
UGH. I want them all.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Moobear did some puppy sitting


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Moobear did some puppy sitting


Lol Moo looks like he is staring those Pups down.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Dutch Baby (I LOVE that nickname btw omg) is my baby, I want to squish him forever.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Dutch Baby is a little stoner puppy. OMG SO LAZY! Eda and Benny made me laugh with their antics while going solo downstairs tonight, but Dutch...Christ on a cross! He was so LAZY and it was just killing me!

"I tried to get up. You saw. Didn't work. Staying here."

*puts feet under him*

"Oh....well, I guess I can check things out."

*Lazily toddles around the room*

ETA: You know where I first heard the term "Dutch Baby?"

Bob's Burgers.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Dutch Baby is a little stoner puppy. OMG SO LAZY! Eda and Benny made me laugh with their antics while going solo downstairs tonight, but Dutch...Christ on a cross! He was so LAZY and it was just killing me!
> 
> "I tried to get up. You saw. Didn't work. Staying here."
> 
> ...


lMAO I can picture it.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Dutch Baby is a little stoner puppy. OMG SO LAZY! Eda and Benny made me laugh with their antics while going solo downstairs tonight, but Dutch...Christ on a cross! He was so LAZY and it was just killing me!
> 
> "I tried to get up. You saw. Didn't work. Staying here."
> 
> ...


LMAO. I can also picture that. Sounds like some Engies I know, cept they are a little more dramatic about it.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Revy's ears are trying to stand! Cannot even handle this right now. They'll be 6 weeks (WHAT!?) on Tuesday 

While this may not seem super exciting, AmLine ears are notorious for having to be taped. The first litter I had 8 of 9 puppies with natural ears *glares at Mikasa* but they still didn't start standing until later.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Revy's ears are trying to stand! Cannot even handle this right now. They'll be 6 weeks (WHAT!?) on Tuesday
> 
> While this may not seem super exciting, AmLine ears are notorious for having to be taped. The first litter I had 8 of 9 puppies with natural ears *glares at Mikasa* but they still didn't start standing until later.


That is awesome. I love it when ears do their thing on their own. Did not have to glue most of the pups in my last bulldog litter as they rosed on their own.

Is that a litter box in the pic?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yup . Posted a pic of the whole setup on the last page


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Yup . Posted a pic of the whole setup on the last page


Yeah I think that is what we are going to do when the pup are old enough to leave the box. What kind of litter are you using?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I went with wood horse pellets from TSC. Most people leave them whole (apparently), but I don't like that. I pour water on them to turn them back to sawdust. Because it is localized in the pan, I am not having a big dust issue like with the last setup. No conjunctivitis (Rory had it) and it is overall cleaner. It's not less stinky, but it is cleaner.

I do use a quilt (their whelping box bedding) for a sleeping area, and while they do still make some messes on it, it is, again, nowhere near the mess of the last setup.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Well, barring any severe and significant changes in temperament/personality, I know where one puppy is going 

Looks like Big Fat Benny is going to Washington  Marcato's Brothers in Arms


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Well, barring any severe and significant changes in temperament/personality, I know where one puppy is going
> 
> Looks like Big Fat Benny is going to Washington  Marcato's Brothers in Arms


Anyone we know? What will he do there? Conformation? Performance?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Max and Me will be getting Benny


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

I have to say a huge thank you to Xeph for breeding such an awesome litter and entrusting me with a very special puppy. Reveille aka Big Fat Benny (boy I'm going to have a hard time not calling him that) and I will be showing in conformation, competing in agility, and probably some obedience. First and foremost he is going to be my constant sidekick and buddy and I am looking forward to having a lot of fun doing many things together.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Max and Me will be getting Benny





Max and Me said:


> I have to say a huge thank you to Xeph for breeding such an awesome litter and entrusting me with a very special puppy. Reveille aka Big Fat Benny (boy I'm going to have a hard time not calling him that) and I will be showing in conformation, competing in agility, and probably some obedience. First and foremost he is going to be my constant sidekick and buddy and I am looking forward to having a lot of fun doing many things together.


Awesome! I'm so looking forward to living vicariously through MaxandMe. I need a GSD in my neighborhood (or training club). 

So far, it seems like Dutch Baby is more what I'm capable of handling... but, Katie and I are making progress in agility....


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Max and Me said:


> I have to say a huge thank you to Xeph for breeding such an awesome litter and entrusting me with a very special puppy. Reveille aka Big Fat Benny (boy I'm going to have a hard time not calling him that) and I will be showing in conformation, competing in agility, and probably some obedience. First and foremost he is going to be my constant sidekick and buddy and I am looking forward to having a lot of fun doing many things together.


You can call him whatever you want  He could get there and the name doesn't fit, but you still don't think Benny is right either (he'll always be Benny to me, so it doesn't matter LOL). He'll be great, whatever he's called ^_^


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Here's a video of Revy being terrible <3

https://www.facebook.com/marcatoshepherds/videos/10155951796090607/?l=4821500535247950992


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Revy, Rock, Balalaika and Benny


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Look at their ears!! Why is Revy looking so sweet and innocent?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Xeph said:


> Max and Me will be getting Benny


Yay, so glad a forum member will be getting a pup!!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Look at what I bred 

Revy









Sawyer









Eda <3









Dutch, the laziest cayuse









Big Fat Benny









Dutch again, being ludicrous


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol at Dutch. He's so fluffy! Love the bone on them.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Those are some beautiful babies!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The part of breeding that isn't fun.

I expressed some gunk out of one of Wesson's nipples. It was a lot like wen you pop a big zit and you get that cottage cheese type stuff. Gross, but oddly satisfying.

Last night I expressed more nipples (as usual), and though the milk consistency is ok (what little is left), it is blood tinged. Looks like when you mix mayo and ketchup together.

So off to the vet we went. We caught the beginnings of mastitis. The great news is that her temp is normal, no heat in her breasts, no hardness, no pain. Mastitis can get very bad very quickly. Abscesses can occur and cause the breast to rupture. Sometimes it is bad enough the breasts must be surgically removed.

Wesson is on a week's worth of clavamox twice a day, and I have to keep stripping the gunk out (which has hit me in the face...ew).

She'll be alright, it's just no fun for anybody

Mastitis can occur before puppies are born (when milk comes in), while the puppies are nursing (if they don't drain all breasts), or while the bitch is drying up, which is the case for Wes.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Poor Wes, but good for her you caught it early. Is mastitis a common issue?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Not terribly uncommon. And it is a matter of luck, mostly


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

You too huh. BB has it in one nipple.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Wesson has it in multiple at this point. Started as one two days ago, and it's in at least half now.

I'm just glad she's not painful or anything.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

It killed BB the first night not being able to go in with her babes. She has gotten better about it but still whines every once in a while


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

I hope that both of your girls are better soon. It doesn't sound like fun.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Sending good thoughts to Wesson (and skipping the rest of my breakfast...).


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

New head shots and stacked pics with exciting news!

Revy, who has no registered name yet because I am not sure if she is going to MN or not (between her and Eda)


















Marcato's Camerado "Dutch" Staying local and going to live with big brother Moto!


















Marcato's Telegraph Raod "Rock" Need to find a nice pet home for this boy. He is structurally stunning, but the temperament isn't there for showing.


















Marcato's Brothers in Arms "Reveille" (Trying to stop calling him Benny D: ) Traveling across the country to Max and Me


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Eda <3 <3 <3 No registered name yet, because I am unsure if I am going to send her to MN or keep her local


















Marcato's Wanderlust "Sawyer" Will be searching for the perfect pet home for this little lady 


















Marcato's Skateaway "Balalaika" Feeling she is a pet, but we will see what happens


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

They have grown so much. They are beautiful dogs. Stunning.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

What's unsuitable about Rock's temperament?
They are all growing up so beautifully! I hope mama Wes gets better soon


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Rock is too environmentally sensitive.

I did some temperament testing involving taking them away from their littermates and setting them loose in my living room with no other dogs.

Here's my FB post from when I assessed everybody:
I took out henpecked Sawyer first, and Lo and behold, she was incredibly bold. If there was a noise, she ran toward it. She reveled in pouncing around on the fluffy dog bed. She found a rolly toy that briefly amused her.

Puppy #2 out was Revy. A right bully with her siblings, she was much less sure without the security of her siblings. Content to come to me and sit quietly.
She laid in the pillow bed, but did not roll around and play like her sister. She is presently exploring the room on her own now, but it took a few minutes, vs Sawyer who was immediately interested in everything.

Just had Eda down. She immediately checked out EVERYTHING and her little tail never stopped wagging! Very very comfortable on her own. If I called for her, she came. If I ignored her, she went off on her own. She climbed up and down everything she could and was absolutely ecstatic about it!

Balalaika was tentative, but willing to explore. Came to me on her own to "check in." The longer she was out, the bolder she got. She was very methodical in the way she investigated things. Checking on top, then under, then walking on if possible.

Big Fat Benny...very much like Eda, but more social (Eda is more independent). I couldn't get him away from me because he didn't care about his environment! He was all tail wags and kissy face. When I finally got him off of me, he pulled an Eda and ran all around with his tail wagging. If he stays this way, I know exactly where he is going, much as it will kill me to not see him (in person) anymore.

Rock was pretty sure the world was going to end. He got very stressed. Didn't like the floor surface at all, needed to be convinced to get up. When he did get up, he crawled in my lap and refused to move anymore. He did finally do some walking on his own, but everything about his posture showed he was uncomfortable. He was also the only puppy that vocalized (loudly).

His poor little heart was beating a mile a minute. He will be coming downstairs with one of his bolder siblings so he can learn to deal, and then will come down on his own so he can see he can survive alone.

Oh Dutch Baby...

There's only one word to describe Dutch and his adventure. Chill. If puppies could be stoners, that is Dutch. I set him down and he immediately laid down. He was not afraid, but after struggling twice to stand on the slippery surface, he was like, "Screw it. This is where I'm staying."

I helped him get his feet under him and he started walking around the room very lackadaisically. It wasn't like Balalaika, who was thinking about everything. No no. Dutch was out for a friggin' *stroll*.

"Oh, would you look at that? That ball sure is round. Oh, that bed is squishy soft. Anybody got any Funyuns?"

He cracked me up with his sheer laziness. He was completely unbothered by everything. In fact, he was so freaking chill, the cat was willing to meet him!

Dutch leaned forward, gave the laziest little tailwag, and the cat looked at him disapprovingly. And then Dutch waddled over to a dog bed, flopped in it, and begged me not to move him.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

That was such an interesting read! Thanks for sharing. Rock's assessment does seem very out of line with the others'.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Rock's assessment does seem very out of line with the others'.


That happens sometimes  They can't all be Motos and Mikasas.

He will thrive in a home as a single dog, or with one other dog. He'll be just fine as somebody's neighborhood walking buddy, he's just not going to be the dog you take absolutely everywhere. An older couple would be well suited to him. Slightly active, but not over the top. He is a fun, playful, social puppy, just not as secure as the others.

And again, that is completely normal. Rory was the wallflower of his litter, but has done very well in the home he's in


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I find it pretty ironic that the puppy named with my nationality has the temperament I love!  He sounds absolutely amazing.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Well, you should see a decent amount of Dutch, since he will be staying local <3


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Dutch would be my match LOL


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Benny sounds like my kind of dog! But they all sounded great, just with differing qualities. Even Rock <3


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

You should be proud Xeph. Each and every puppy is spectacular. It shows all of the hard work you put into your breeding choices and the care that you give your dogs and puppies. 

After reading the personality descriptions on facebook I was really hoping for Big Fat Benny. He sounds like a perfect match for me and my household. I can't wait for him to arrive next month.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Xeph said:


> Oh Dutch Baby...
> 
> There's only one word to describe Dutch and his adventure. Chill. If puppies could be stoners, that is Dutch. I set him down and he immediately laid down. He was not afraid, but after struggling twice to stand on the slippery surface, he was like, "Screw it. This is where I'm staying."
> 
> ...


OMG that was dang funny! 

Yea, Dutch would be my type of dog, too! Cool, man...cool.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Puppies are so gross


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Puppies are so gross


I feel yah on that one, my pups are doing the same. At least they somewhat getting the idea that they should go potty in there.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Marcato's Skateaway - Revy - Will be finding an active pet home for her


















Marcato's Camerado - Dutch (keeping his name) - Staying local


















Marcato's Telegraph Road - Rock - Going to find a laid back pet home for this guy


















Marcato's Brothers in Arms - Reveille (Big Fat Benny until he goes home) - Off to the west coast


















Marcato's Communique - Eda - Staying here until I find a local co-owner for her <3


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Marcato's Wanderlust - Sawyer - Hoping for a nice family with a couple of kids for her


















Marcato's Boom Like That - Balalaika (she's keeping her name ) - She'll be living in Minnesota


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Laid back home? LOL thats mostly us! Wish Steve was into GSD's because you aren't that far.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Marcato's Telegraph Road - Rock - Going to find a laid back pet home for this guy


I have a laid back pet home, but not ready for another dog (especially since "laid back" likely means something different to a GSD than it does to me ).

They're all lovely, Xeph.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Rock really is laid back. He's a lot like Soul, but a bit less confident.

Very people oriented, sweet, just a bit sensitive to new environments.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Gaaahhhh I WANT one! Man, Xeph, you produce some amazing-looking pups.


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

They are beautiful, just like the last litter. Seeing them makes me want my family to add a third dog.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Awww...they're looking more and more like little dogs instead of bear cubs  
<<sigh>> maybe in my next life.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I think I said the same in your previous litter's thread, but it's really interesting to see the differences in structure between the puppies. To my untrained eye, Dutch looks like he'll make a natural when it comes to showing. His outline is so smooth. Sawyer looks long bodied compared to the rest, and Revy looks really leggy and tall. In build, she appeals to me most.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Puppies are 8 weeks old as of yesterday! They start going home in two weeks D: They got their first shots last week and were great for it overall. Dutch avoided me after I stuck him! All the other puppies still ran to me and he was all "Nuh UH! I KNOW what you do!"

Marcato's Skateaway "Revy" Whoever gets her needs to be at the top of their game. She is so wonderful and so awful.


















Marcato's Camerado "Dutch"


















Marcato's Telegraph Road "Rock"


















Marcato's Brothers in Arms "Big Fat Benny" (Reveille)


















Marcato's Communique "Eda"


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Marcato's Wanderlust "Sawyer"


















Marcato's Boom Like That "Balalaika"


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I cannot believe time has flown by so quickly! They are huge!!! Correct me if I'm wrong, but they look so much bigger at this age than your previous litter did!
Are homes lined up for all of them yet?


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Is Revy really that much smaller than her siblings or am I seeing that wrong?


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

They are gorgeous and so big!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Canyx said:


> I cannot believe time has flown by so quickly! They are huge!!! Correct me if I'm wrong, but they look so much bigger at this age than your previous litter did!
> Are homes lined up for all of them yet?


They are friggin' MASSIVE. Much larger than the last litter was at this age. I am hoping they don't go oversize.



> Is Revy really that much smaller than her siblings or am I seeing that wrong?


Not small. She and Sawyer are normal sized. Their siblings are giants. Laika and Eda are almost as tall as the boys 

There's a woman who drives bus in my neighborhood that has been watching my dogs/randomly talking to me since we moved in 4 years ago. Not creepy stalkerish, just admiring. Well, the first time Wesson was pregnant, she was interested in puppies, but had an elderly dog at home. This second time, she asked when, and I told her when Wes was due. Didn't see her for awhile because school was out, so no runs to pick up/drop off kids.

I was out in the side yard today playing with Eda and Benny and she apparently saw us in the yard. After she returned her bus to the lot, she hopped in her car and came right over to our house to ask about littles. I had no reason to be concerned about it because she's seen us for the last 4 years, and it's not like she had my card to call me or anything. So I'm cool with that.

Turns out that she lost her old dog in May (at fifteen), and couldn't stand being without a dog. She wanted to know if I had any babies left. I had my husband fetch Sawyer for me (because Sawyer is just the best little bundle of fluff) and this poor woman teared up, and then I teared up, and I felt terrible because losing a dog is just the WORST.

I'm like "Here! Hold this!" and she was holding Tiny Bitch and the cockles of my heart were warmed <3 <3 <3

We discussed baby dogs and contracts and price, etc etc. I know it is high for many people, especially in this area, so I make it very clear that I am willing to work with the right homes and what not. I love to keep puppies close if I can (pets, too), and am hoping her husband says it's ok, because she'd be the right one for her. She wouldn't do well with a Revy (a lot of people wouldn't do well with a Revy), and she's not interested in a boy.

Sawyer is the Soul of this litter, pretty much. Sweet as sugar, not super active, but active enough to be a great companion, etc etc.

I really hope I hear from her.

Ms. Eda was sold today and will be going to live on acreage at a horse farm in Hershey, PA where there are several other show dogs (Pharaoh Hounds). She will want for nothing. I told her she could stay here and run my life and I would go live on that farm. It's ridiculous. They've done race horses, event horses, shown Rotts, PHs, etc. Like, I can't even.

The husband is hoping she will be his next narcotics dog (which would be awesome) and they also want to show her in conformation and do tracking with her.

This is my life right now. Cannot even.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Captured this picture of Rock today. Laughed so hard I cried.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

nice looking litter. man where did the time go! Still love Dutch. Eda seems like she found herself a castle to go live in. Hoping the best for the rest.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Captured this picture of Rock today. Laughed so hard I cried.


LOL, great picture!


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Hahaha -Sweet!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Big day for the littles. 

They went on their first car ride today, and aside from two of them getting car sick (after we pulled in the driveway!), they were WONDERFUL! It was nothing like their siblings' first trip (crap everywhere x.x).

They were fabulous in the store and were overall very calm and quiet. People said hello to them and they were social.

When it came time to get chipped, nobody had an issue except Dutch. He had a legitimate reason to cry, as they had a hard time getting the needle through his skin. Apparently everything about him is thick 

When they were all done, they gave the techs kisses and settled right back down in the cart to be returned to the car. It was a really nice first outing and I am SUPER proud of them all!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Took a picture of Wes today. I was not as diligent with her pics this time.

Here's two pictures of her 8.5 weeks post whelp. The one on the left is from her second litter, the one on the right is from the first litter. Pretty big difference in her coat, no? The only difference is how she was fed (Raw fed this litter, kibble fed the last).
http://i.imgur.com/ox5HoUJ.jpg


----------



## Ilovedogs56 (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh my goodness, Xeph! They have grown so much while I was away!


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Beautiful babies!!!!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

They turned 9 weeks old yesterday!

Dutch goes home on Saturday D:


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

He'll be fine. From what you've written about him he sounds bullet proof.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Dutch is off on new adventures! Left today!

See you around, buddy!


----------



## DogTheGreat (Jul 9, 2015)

Do you personally find it hard to see the puppies go off to their new homes? I feel like I'd have a hard time letting them go. I know when I asked my breeder they responded with a big NOPE. I guess dealing with multiple puppies for 8+ weeks could make one feel like "JUST GET THEM OUT OF HERE" or maybe just that's because they've been breeding for nearly 30 years haha.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Do you personally find it hard to see the puppies go off to their new homes?


Mmm, no. The hard part is finding homes I find acceptable. That is where my stress and attachment comes in. Once I have decided on a placement, I am comfortable, and seeing puppies go home is joyous, rather than sad. Even the ones I am not likely to see again.


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

They are really beautiful! I really admire the work you've done


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

congrats they are just gorgeous lol their ears are starting to stand already huh?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

kcomstoc said:


> congrats they are just gorgeous lol their ears are starting to stand already huh?


 Oh yeah! Revy had two ears standing for a few days, Balalaika has one up, Benny's are doing the "flying nun." 

Mr. Dutch has already settled into his new digs!









Here he is with big brother (for real) Moto!









This is extra exciting for me, as this buyer is my first repeat customer


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

How are things?!  Puppies have left by now right? How'd it go?


----------

